# seafood saturday, family and football



## miamirick (Sep 25, 2011)

decided to go all seafood this saturday while watching football

crabmeat stuffed mushrooms








crabmeat stuffed shrimp







some nice garlic parsley potatoes







some fried fish pices







watching the gators whoop kentucky again    25 in a row   hope we can take care of bama next week!!







some stuffed salmon







thanks for looking


----------



## boykjo (Sep 25, 2011)

rick..............that looks awesomely Delicious............I could eat that every day.........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 25, 2011)

did you smoke the shrimp, salmon and mushrooms? if so fill me in. id love to try the shrimp.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great Rick. I have been missing your posts


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking chow!!

Ya forgot to wrap the shrimp with bacon...hahhahahhahha

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet your football buddies love you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

So many great things in the Fall season!!!

Hunting season

Baseball Post season

Football Season

MiamiRick's Football Spreads !!!!!

Not in that order!

Bear

PS:  Pup looks shot !


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 26, 2011)

Man that looks like a treat!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Now I'm hungry again looks awesome


----------

